# Cut on paw pad advice :(??



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

We were out playing fetch in the field off leash yesterday (so Anna was running) and when I got back home I noticed a few drops of blood on the floor, I checked her and there is a cut on the paw pad (toe??) that is on the back of the leg, the one further up with no nail. I cleaned it right away in the bath tub and put neosporin on it and crated her. I cleaned it again after I got home from work last night and added more neo, also put some on this morning. She isn't licking at it, and noes not seem to bothered ....that being said its a pretty big cut.

It's not bleeding.

My question is, is it safe to use liquid bandage on it? If I notice any swelling or redness she will geo straight to the vet. I wonder if I should just take her any way to be safe. Has this happened to any one else? 

My poor baby 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I no longer go to the vet for cut pads if they stop bleeding on their own (and they already have). I think you have done perfect, cleaned it out and keeping an eye on it for infection.

I may wrap it up just so it's a bit protected from stuff poking into it and hurting them or opening it a bit. More like a barrier then anything else. 

Good luck!


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I no longer go to the vet for cut pads if they stop bleeding on their own (and they already have). I think you have done perfect, cleaned it out and keeping an eye on it for infection.
> 
> I may wrap it up just so it's a bit protected from stuff poking into it and hurting them or opening it a bit. More like a barrier then anything else.
> 
> Good luck!


Is liquid bandage ok? I got some vet wrap also. I haven't put either on her yet...also I just took a pic.. It looks so bad to me, I don't know how she isn't caring about it 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

I feel so terrible 









It's wet from neosporin not blood just so you know 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

When Pyrate stepped on glass and cut his paw pad I cleaned it and also soaked it in Epsom Salts to help it heal faster. Of course he wouldn't sit with his foot in the water so I sat with him laying down and used a sponge, putting the sponge in the water and then letting it rest on the paw pad until it cooled, then redipping. I think it helped it heal faster that way, not to mention he always enjoyed the attention.


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Should I cover it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Liz&Anna said:


> Should I cover it?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I did at first using an old sock, but only for a couple days as Pyrate hated the sock. When we went outside I put on a dog boot on that foot for week or so until it healed well enough to not be tender.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I've never used the Liquid bandage so can't comment.

I just did more like pyratemom, keep it covered using a dressing then wrapping it all over with the cling VetWrap stuff and then that white waterproof tape that sticks WICKED good (so make sure to only put it over the vetwrap and not on the fur or you'll have to cut if off.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Liquid bandage is superglue and it hurts alot when applied. When Apache tore her pads up I sprayed vetricyn and didnt walk her for a couple days. She wouldnt tolerate vet wrap so we left it unbandaged.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

I've never used liquid bandage on an animal but I used it once and it burns horribly and smells worse. It might draw more attention to her paw...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I swore my head off when I put it on my finger - I had no idea it would sting like that! I don't even know why I'm keeping the stuff because I'll never use it again, lol.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It doesn't look very serious to me but I am not a vet (disclaimer!!). One of my dogs from the past tore of the entire pad from that same one. It was raw but not bleeding and I knew the vet didn't have anything to suture it to. I decided to leave it and to my amazement the entire pad grew back, never got infected. I may have wrapped it loosely to protect it, don't remember, but that's what I would do now.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Ive done the same on bicycles and motorcycles. Just get the gravel out the wound and keep it clean. Dont let the dog walk on it for a couple days, or limit walking. Every visit I had to the er was a waste for me unless it needs stitches. You can bet the insurance ws getting billed thousands to put some bandaids on me though. Work wouldnt allow me a few days off for recovery unless I made their ins plan overpay thousands.


----------

